# are there any full time detailers in NI?



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I was wondering if there are any full time detailers in Northern Ireland, I know there is that guy in Lisburn on the r'bout at the civic center but I was wondering if there were any others both static carwash type places or mobile detailers?:thumb:


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

You could be the first Ronnie!!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Na ur the only one mad enough to let me loose on ur car!!!:thumb: :detailer: 

plus I am too lazy to work that hard for a living....


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

if you want ronnie when i get my BMW Mini you could give it a good going over

i think the ones in lisburn are known as sureclean


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

No bother m8... Just bring her over the the bat cave and we can do some wierd and wonderful things (with the car that is) now where's that wet and dry hiding..... only joking.....


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Wasn't under the impression that sureclean was a full on "detailing" place, maybe i'm wrong ? thought it was like the rest of the valeting places around lisburn only a bit better/dearer ?


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> No bother m8... Just bring her over the the bat cave and we can do some wierd and wonderful things (with the car that is) now where's that wet and dry hiding..... only joking.....


:doublesho ............yes the car needs a going over not me :thumb:

when i get any MINI im sure it will be swirled to buggary anyways

I dont think that sureclean are a proper detailing place, just the type of place that toffs take their bentley to for a coat of the finest :lol:


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

The finest what is what would be worrying me lol


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Trevor at Sureclean, very good valeters & will buff a car :buffer: :doublesho but not detailing !!

There are a few detailers here but they don't advertise. 

Cheers 
David


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

I wish there was  ...I need the paintwork corrected on my Morgan and had a couple of guys on the forum recommended to me...

That was 7 weeks ago and I'm still awaiting a reply to my PM :wall:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

NornIron said:


> I wish there was  ...I need the paintwork corrected on my Morgan and had a couple of guys on the forum recommended to me...
> 
> That was 7 weeks ago and I'm still awaiting a reply to my PM :wall:


bring her down to the bat cave and we can have a rattle at her!!!


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

Haha - the bat cave - love it

Yes i have herd about sureclean in lisburn, suppost to be pretty good valeters but dont go into the detailing - mate of mine got his BMW done - £180


----------



## Prepworkz (Dec 11, 2007)

hey just joined up to the site!


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Welcome Prepworkz 

Cheers 
David


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome to DW 

Enjoy your stay

Clarke


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

www.detailni.com

Site under construction, fingers crossed should be up and running very soon.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey there welcome to DW!!!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

NIgolf said:


> www.detailni.com
> 
> Site under construction, fingers crossed should be up and running very soon.


Suggest using a spell checker, or proof reading the index page again - slowly.


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

PJS said:


> Suggest using a spell checker, or proof reading the index page again - slowly.


:doublesho Good england - think somebody had a few tins in them when they were typing that out:lol:


----------

